# Chest exercise...



## FitnessJunkie01 (Sep 28, 2015)

Been lifting for a number of years and I can't seem to improve my gains when doing a variety of chest exercises... Any ideas why & how can I improve this area?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamess.dd (Sep 29, 2015)

What exercises/reps/sets are you currently doing??

Have you tried modifying your diet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 10, 2015)

Focus on the expansion chest movement


----------



## Sytic (Dec 21, 2015)

Muscle memory, make sure you're flexing your chest whilst working it.
I do 14 sets within 8-12 reps and my chest is pretty big and growing.
Flat chest (Dumbells) 
incline (dumbells) and decline (dumbells) 

then the last one, add what ever you prefer to hit those last muscle fibres


----------



## Tank12 (Dec 29, 2015)

Pre-Exhaust


----------

